# Fantasize during sex?



## I amJack (Nov 2, 2017)

I read an article recently about women fantasizing during sex. I do not want to post a link to it because I think I would get in trouble for spam lol but the article found that women fantasize about other people during sex significantly more than men do and that they do it frequently. And the article also found that more than half of all women do this so it?s the majority of women doing this.

My questions to women is...
Who do you fantasize about and why?
How unhappy are you with your sexual partner?
How would you feel about your partner imagining you to be someone else?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I amJack said:


> I read an article recently about women fantasizing during sex. I do not want to post a link to it because I think I would get in trouble for spam lol but the article found that women fantasize about other people during sex significantly more than men do and that they do it frequently. And the article also found that more than half of all women do this so it?s the majority of women doing this.
> 
> My questions to women is...
> Who do you fantasize about and why?
> ...


I never think of another man when I have sex with my husband. Even if I was ever tempted to I would stop and get my mind back on him. I am not interested in any other man, nor do I want sex with any other man.
We are very open with each other when it comes to sex, and he says he doesn't think of other women, and I believe him because he doesn't watch porn nor ogle other women. If we fill our minds with loads of images from porn, or constantly stare at others, then its far more likely to happen. 
To me it would be a betrayal if I did that. We can control what we think and fantasise about.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I amJack said:


> My questions to women is...
> Who do you fantasize about and why?
> How unhappy are you with your sexual partner?
> How would you feel about your partner imagining you to be someone else?



I'm not a woman, but I want to take a crack at this one...

I often read that some women complain that they can't stop thinking about their day while a spouse may be trying to initiate intimacy. So here is my list of what I think women might be fantasizing/thinking about once her husband has started making the moves on his wife regardless of if she is ready or not:



The chicken thighs that were taken out of the freezer and placed into the refrigerator three days ago need to get cooked soon.
Did the cloths in the dryer actually get dry or have they been sitting in there for two days damp.
The cats need their vaccinations and the mobile pet supply doctor will be at Bojangles for only an hour in just a little while from now. 
The kids have a big assignment due tomorrow at school and I promised to go tonight to Walmart for the poster board, glue and supplies the teacher requested. 
Something in the dining room stinks, and I think the cat may have thrown up underneath the china cabinet again. 
The in-laws are coming over for dinner tomorrow and I need to think of something that everyone can eat outside on the deck as I don't want them in the house making a mess of things.

Now if in the middle of this the husband wants to fantasize as if his wife is someone else... I have to imagine that this would make most women feel kinda used.

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

My wife says she never fantasizes! That's fair. I fantasize enough for both of us


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We both fantasize, sometimes. It's often said (and so I've read) that we're responsible for our own orgasms - not that we don't help each other extensively (and gladly) to get there. Sometimes, though, taking responsibility means a little fantasizing for that extra jolt of erotic stimulation that gets one over the edge, when it might not happen otherwise. No big deal - whatever works, IMO.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

I amJack said:


> My questions to women is...
> 
> *Who do you fantasize about and why? *
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

No fantasizing for me for a number of reasons.

Respect for my partner.
Respect for what we are sharing together.
If my partner isn't turning my crank, then something's wrong; I don't _need_ to fantasize and if I did, I'd focus on why and deal with that. 

Bottom line: if I'm going to give proper reverence to the act in which we are mutually engaged, I need to be fully present and completely focused on my partner.


----------



## sams740 (Jun 15, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> I never think of another man when I have sex with my husband. Even if I was ever tempted to I would stop and get my mind back on him. I am not interested in any other man, nor do I want sex with any other man.
> We are very open with each other when it comes to sex, and he says he doesn't think of other women, and I believe him because he doesn't watch porn nor ogle other women. If we fill our minds with loads of images from porn, or constantly stare at others, then its far more likely to happen.
> To me it would be a betrayal if I did that. We can control what we think and fantasise about.


.
Diana7;18633898 I agree your suggestion..This is true...."To me it would be a betrayal if I did that." Thanks for sharing an wonderful thoughts...:nerd:


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Joint fantasies can be fun.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I never fantasize about other men when having sex :grin2: Then again, I rarely have sex anymore so I just have to settle for all the random crap that goes through my mind daily lol


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*First things first, as a male, I never really fantasize about another sexual partner when I have my W or significant other in tow. To do so would be so abysmally lecherous and deceptive to them!

But my RSXW basically chose to have followed the infamous Nike credo: Why fantasize? “Just do it!”*


----------



## JayDee7 (Sep 12, 2017)

I just do not ask her anymore, since her fantasies are either so tame or would cost me lots of money.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I amJack said:


> ...
> Who do you fantasize about and why?
> How unhappy are you with your sexual partner?
> How would you feel about your partner imagining you to be someone else?


I am a man.

I sometimes fantasize about having sex with my wife's female college roommate, but that is a long story, as we flirted a lot and my wife almost set up a 3-some with her. (Yes, so not the sexually inhibited woman who became my wife.)

Usually, it is when my sexual partner (wife) has done something that hurts me emotionally.

How would I feel about my wife imagining having sex with someone else while making love to me? I would feel disrespected if it happened frequently, but if it were every once in a rare while, I would probably chalk it up to normal behavior.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I amJack said:


> My questions to women is...
> Who do you fantasize about and why?
> How unhappy are you with your sexual partner?
> How would you feel about your partner imagining you to be someone else?


I fantasize about my husband. Either I'm not thinking at all or I'm thinking of him. 

Why do I fantasize about him? Well, he's the best, hottest, kinkiest, most intense, most mentally and emotionally intimate sex of my life, by far. I'm not much for masturbation, I'd rather have the real thing, but we've been separated by work here and there. During those times, I fantasize about him because I miss him and wish he was there with me. When we are together, I fantasize sometimes about us having sex in a different place or doing something really kinky that we either A) decided not to do irl or B) can't do at the moment for whatever reason.

I am not at all unhappy with my sexual partner. In fact, I'd say I am absolutely delighted with him.

To my knowledge, DH has never imagined I was someone else during sex. However, he has imagined being with me AND someone else during sex. I'd be hurt and feel used if he were imagining I were someone else. Imagining me PLUS someone else, and verbalizing it, if he wants to, is fine as long as he's doing it with the absolute understanding that we're never going to be non-monogamous and it's just a fun fantasy.


----------



## Pepe1970 (Aug 25, 2017)

I amJack said:


> I read an article recently about women fantasizing during sex. I do not want to post a link to it because I think I would get in trouble for spam lol but the article found that women fantasize about other people during sex significantly more than men do and that they do it frequently. And the article also found that more than half of all women do this so it?s the majority of women doing this.
> 
> My questions to women is...
> Who do you fantasize about and why?
> ...


My wife used to tell me she was fantasizing with me when she was screwing with OM. Lol go figure.

Sent from my QMV7A using Tapatalk


----------

